# Concrete guys, enclosed trailer.



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

Any flatwork concrete guys run with a enclosed trailer?

I currently run with a 20' open deck bobcat trailer. It has a 7'x4'x3' custom cabinet toolbox with a roll out drawer on the front, 150 stick rebar rack on the side, enough room beside the skid steer to haul 4 rows of 2x4's, 3 place wheel barrow rack above tool box, also has a pail rack to hold six 5 gallon pails behind the toolbox.

I'm considering buying a enclosed trailer, all the time I'm hauling stuff in the box of my F350. I place decorative concrete so I have a whack of stamps, bags, pails, tools that get transfered from my shop to the box of my truck continuously. I'm getting real tired of the back and forth unloading and loading. Everytime it forecasts rain overnight I'm out unloading stuff, not to mention the theft factor I'm leaving my self open to!

So I'm looking at a enclosed 2012 Continental car/combo hauler, its 8.5x24' with 4' v-nose with ramp door on front. 28' total length. It was custom ordered with 7000lb axles and a side escape door for hauling vehicles. The guy ending up ditching on the order due to getting injured and now its sitting on the trailer sales lot up for grabs. $10500 canadian + GST.

I run with a S150 Bobcat which I'm hoping that back ramp door could handle. 

Any opinions on this rig? 

The trailer v-nose covers the tongue so its only 4' longer than my exsisting trailer.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Better check the ramp capacity, I have triaxle for the mini ex and the "Baby loader" (Swinger) and a 14' tandem cargo for the landscape equipment. If you can afford it I would buy the cargo trailer, or a smaller one and keep the other trailer.
That does sound like a good price for a trailer that size,,


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

joe dirt said:


> Better check the ramp capacity, I have triaxle for the mini ex and the "Baby loader" (Swinger) and a 14' tandem cargo for the landscape equipment. If you can afford it I would buy the cargo trailer, or a smaller one and keep the other trailer.
> That does sound like a good price for a trailer that size,,


Whats the rating on those ramp doors?


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

I ran a 38 foot enclosed. With a s250 in the back. We did not have a ramp door we used ramps that where made to handle the bobcat. 
I would not run a bobcat up a ramp door.. I have been driving bobcat for about 25years and there is no way i would run one on the door ramp!!! 

What i would do is take the trailer to a fabrication shop and have them remake the door to work for your needs.


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

Alska101 said:


> I ran a 38 foot enclosed. With a s250 in the back. We did not have a ramp door we used ramps that where made to handle the bobcat.
> I would not run a bobcat up a ramp door.. I have been driving bobcat for about 25years and there is no way i would run one on the door ramp!!!
> 
> What i would do is take the trailer to a fabrication shop and have them remake the door to work for your needs.


38' wow! Was that a triple axle gooseneck? So your saying barn doors with slide out ramps would be better?


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

I went and drooled again this morning at the trailer. I talked to a salesman and he's seen a guy load a dodge 3500 into one of these trailers and the door could be seen flexing a quite a bit. So if thats one axle at a time, hmmmm...... don't think its gonna handle a short wheel base skid steer on there all at once. He said the door is rated at around 3500lb. 

So I'm thinking the ramp door sheeting would have to be removed and the door drastically beefed up with reinforcements inside.

I got a couple photos of the interior, looks like it would hold a lot of stuff. Would probably be a heavy tug on the old 7.3L


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You will kill that trailer in the concrete business, curb weight is over 3000 lbs empty. Leaving you less than 4000 lbs for your load. Not much if you think about it


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> You will kill that trailer in the concrete business, curb weight is over 3000 lbs empty. Leaving you less than 4000 lbs for your load. Not much if you think about it


Back from paradise?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

If the curb weight is 3000, with two 7000 lb axles, plus weight on the hitch, you are going to have a useful load a lot higher than 4000lbs.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Back from paradise?


Yeah, made it home in the middle of the night last night, I guess back to work next week. 



TempestV said:


> If the curb weight is 3000, with two 7000 lb axles, plus weight on the hitch, you are going to have a useful load a lot higher than 4000lbs.


Axels are either 3500 lbs each or 5200 lbs each, so 7000 lbs as listed tells me the 2 standard 3500 lb axels. I have owned a 24' and currently own a 22' and when pulling must be careful of the load.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Bobcat s150 = 5400 lbs +/-


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ps i forgot to also say we had the trailer custom ordered to haul a s250 in the back. Extra hd axles and more cross members in the floor extra thick floor and we still had a problem with the floor. Plus thats a lot of weight behind the axles! 

It was ok to do but would not do it again.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

bigbadjim said:


> It was custom ordered with 7000lb axles and...


I read that as 2 - 7K axles getting the gross weight up over 14K lbs when adding the tongue weight on the pulling vehicle.

The OP should verify the trailer capacity before making a decision.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Why not do this. http://www.contractortalk.com/f62/check-out-our-new-truck-115060/


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

tgeb said:


> I read that as 2 - 7K axles getting the gross weight up over 14K lbs when adding the tongue weight on the pulling vehicle.
> 
> The OP should verify the trailer capacity before making a decision.


And in Canada that weight requires an A license (Tractor Trailer), since you need a dually to pull you will exceed the regular license


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This is the one we used to have. Didnt use it enough so got rid of it.


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

> Axels are either 3500 lbs each or 5200 lbs each, so 7000 lbs as listed tells me the 2 standard 3500 lb axels. I have owned a 24' and currently own a 22' and when pulling must be careful of the load.


It was custom ordered with heavy duty spring axles, 7000lb a peice, they both have the drum brakes with 8 wheel studs.


----------



## bigbadjim (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> And in Canada that weight requires an A license (Tractor Trailer), since you need a dually to pull you will exceed the regular license


What the heck is a A license? Its the law to use a dually? Where in Canada are you from?

I've never heard of and law like that before.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> And in Canada that weight requires an A license (Tractor Trailer), since you need a dually to pull you will exceed the regular license


Requires a class A license here as well, but I do pull my 14K trailer with a Single wheel f-350.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a dually, I didn't require a special lic.,I have the CVOR(?) sticker and a yearly inspection, I tow a Kabota 161 @12000lbs plus the triaxle trailer


----------

